# What is the best FTP client for Jaguar?



## 3mors (Sep 23, 2002)

As in subject ....

I use Transmit but sometimes it crashes. I'd like to use a simple FTP like it.

Any ideas?


----------



## cabbage (Sep 23, 2002)

The only FTP I ever used on OS9 was Fetch.  I tried several on OSX.  Fetch absolutely sucks.  Transit and OsXgen I didn't like too much either.  The best one is RBrowser Lite/Basic/Pro.  The Lite version is free and is awesome.

http://www.rbrowser.com/RBrowserLite/RBrowser-RBrowserLite.html


----------



## holmBrew (Sep 23, 2002)

There IS no substitute.

http://www.ncftp.com/


----------



## cabbage (Sep 23, 2002)

maybe the subject should be changed to best GUI FTP app so command line programs don't get thrown in but whatever


----------



## o-s-x (Oct 8, 2002)

I was recently told about Fugu - A Mac OS X SFTP Frontend. 

Check it out:
http://rsug.itd.umich.edu/software/fugu/


----------



## gatorparrots (Oct 8, 2002)

Please note that Fugu is currently *SFTP* only. Regular FTP support is planned for a future version, but not yet implemented. So is out of the running for this thread.


----------



## gatorparrots (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by holmBrew _
> *There IS no substitute.
> 
> http://www.ncftp.com/ *



I am currently beta testing Transmit 2. holmBrew (and many others I am sure) will be pleased to note that it is the similar familiar interface of Transmit 1.x, but is really a Cocoa front end for NcFTP! The best of both worlds.


----------



## PowermacG4_450 (Oct 12, 2002)

I like fetch better than transmit. 

used fetch for years, and Im use to it. 

I admit its NOT the best looking program ive seen for the mac.... .seems there really isnt any ftp program thats all that good.


----------



## mfsri (Oct 12, 2002)

I would like to be able to use the finder to FTP. If I click GO then CONNECT TO SERVER I can connect to a FTP server and drag files to my computer, but OS X does not allow the user to upload files to the server. Unless i'm doing something wrong. If someone knows how to uplaod via this method let me know.

Mike


----------



## adambyte (Oct 12, 2002)

I'm putting in my vote for RBrowser lite. It's fast, friendly, and as Finder-like as you're going to get. Just wish it had a more creative name.


----------



## didde (Oct 13, 2002)

.. I use Interarchy and RBrowser. Don't think the Lite version of RBrowser is all that though.

Interarchy is definetly the one with the most "snap", the other one can feel quite slow even if you're on a good connection compared to Interarchy.


----------

